# WA - NMH GMHR The Sagacious Ground Force



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

*WA - NMH GMHR The Sagacious Ground Force QFTR MH*

WA: "Tank" - Labrador Retriever at stud for a fee of $1000. Frozen semen available. Hips - Good, Elbows - normal, EIC & CNM clear, CERF clear (puppy/annual), Dilute clear, PRA clear, RD/OSD clear, Heart normal . Pedigree - http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=77601

Other info at http://www.sagaciouskennel.com/


----------

